# What was this used for? stuff found by the river ..



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2010)

A kissing permit? I never used to need one lol maybe now days I would hahaha.Anyone have any idea? I thought maybe it was used at a fair,"kissing booth"


----------



## luckiest (Jan 27, 2010)

That is cool


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2010)

That silver creamer has a date on it 1843


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 27, 2010)

I assume you were detecting?  Did you do a search on google?  That is some neat stuff!  Isn't there a town in PA called "kissing"?  If not, I think your guess is right on it being for a fair.


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> A kissing permit? I never used to need one lol maybe now days I would hahaha.Anyone have any idea? I thought maybe it was used at a fair,"kissing booth"Â


 http://books.google.com/books?id=KN...4Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q="kissing permit"&f=false


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2010)

.....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2010)

Whats with the roman imperial coin looking thing?

 Nice cast sleigh bell.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice finds...would be proud to have such goodies.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree ,nice ! Did you find them digging or detecting ? Like that permit too Epackage !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I assume you were detecting?  Did you do a search on google?  That is some neat stuff!  Isn't there a town in PA called "kissing"?  If not, I think your guess is right on it being for a fair.


 
 There should be a town called "Kissing" because there are town's around here called  intercourse,Blue balls,virgin ville and a few others I forgot about. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> I agree ,nice ! Did you find them digging or detecting ? Like that permit too Epackage !


 
 That's my buddys bag,he is the metal detector man,I look by the river for stuff,but I don't own a magic wand.
   I am going to make a album on my web site with all the things he found.He found some crazy stuff..Ill let you know when I put it in


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Whats with the roman imperial coin looking thing?
> 
> Nice cast sleigh bell.


 
 We didnt find anything out about the roman piece.I think its a button.
   They call those bells Cortel bells, aka sleigh bells []


----------

